# 2012 brute may be blown need help



## steveo3318 (Jan 3, 2009)

Went creek ridding yesterday with some friends. My buddy has a brand new 2 week old 2012 brute 750, snorkeled, die electric-ed and waterproof to say the least. 

Heres what shes doing, bike will barely idle, dies alot, pops terrible and backfired some kinda bad past 1/4 throttle. While he was reving it up it will sometimes pop spitting oil in the breather from the crank making her smoke. Wont pull at all.

Heres when and why it happened. he was in deep water no mud just sand stone creek bottom and got a little rough on her trying to get her up a slick rock hill. went to popping and missing then.

I have pulled the CVT cover and the switch is not tripped, bike shows no sign on dash of limp mode or problems. all vent lines are ran up including the fuel tank. Bike had no water what so ever in oil, breather box, or CVT.

We even drained the fuel and put new gas in it, fuel pump sounds good but we dont have a gauge to put on it. spark plugs look great. What really scares me is it will pop really loud and blow out a cloud of smoke every blue moon.

Yes he is pretty rough on the bike but i cant control that. Also oil is full and the radiator is not loosing and fluid YET, lol 

Remember the bike idles perfect but will not rev up for anything. Whats the problem lol.

He is scared the Shop he bought it from will not warranty the bike with the snorkels. even though no mud or water got in anything


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

sounds like the crankcase cant breathe?


----------



## steveo3318 (Jan 3, 2009)

The crankcase is pushing and pulling air like it should. It almost sounds electrical on the bike.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Sounds like he did get some water in some connector afterall. Check all..and I hear they relocated the ECUs and stuff somewhere else.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

All the electronics were moved to the front center under new compartment check all the connections under there, I would unplug and air dry all connections and reconnect and hope for the best. Try and find out if the dealer will work on it or try to find a dealer that will there are some that don't care if it is snorkeled, you might have to do a road trip.


----------



## steveo3318 (Jan 3, 2009)

the ECU's are under the black part on the front of the bike, kinda harder to get to but we did grease them, I agree that its electrical. we just cant find it. I am thinking we need to take all the plastics off, disconnect everything and let it dry out, then re grease everything and see if it clears up, If it doesn't then take it to the shop and pray for the best. This was the deepest it had ever been so it may have got to the ECU's or something


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

When you say deep water how deep are we talking about?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

steveo3318 said:


> the ECU's are under the black part on the front of the bike, kinda harder to get to but we did grease them, I agree that its electrical. we just cant find it. I am thinking we need to take all the plastics off, disconnect everything and let it dry out, then re grease everything and see if it clears up, If it doesn't then take it to the shop and pray for the best. This was the deepest it had ever been so it may have got to the ECU's or something


You greased the ECU connections? These are usualy not a good idea as they are sealed anyway and they are most times low voltage systems that can not take any added resistance. And...the pressure of the grease when closing opens the receivers up and makes for... non-connections sometimes. Kinda the rule-of-thumb- if it has the rubber seal anywhere on the connector, don't grease it. Some guys have no problems...but many others do.


----------



## steveo3318 (Jan 3, 2009)

I greased mine on my brute and its been perfect, His actually has factory grease in them already, Their grease was black. we just really barely dabbed them, Mind you the bike has ran perfect until he got into the deeper water and got to hiving on it. could the coils have gone bad from the quick dump in the water and them being hot???


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

steveo3318 said:


> could the coils have gone bad from the quick dump in the water and them being hot???


Didn't you say engine idles perfectly?
Bad coil will cause problem problem at all rpm.
Always start with basics. 
Do compression check/leak down test.
Do fuel flow/pressure test.
Do spark test.


----------



## gforce (Mar 5, 2011)

What electrically would cause the oil to come up from the crank case? I had the same problem with mine one time and it turned out that the crank case breather tube was crimped and plugged. It would idle but when you revved it up it would suck all the oil up in the airbox and spit oil all over the engine.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Would the throttle position sensor cause this??


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

No, bad TPS nor incorrect TPS setting would not dump engine oil out of crankcase.
One way to prevent this kind of problem is not to dunk the quad in water too deep.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

gforce said:


> What electrically would cause the oil to come up from the crank case? I had the same problem with mine one time and it turned out that the crank case breather tube was crimped and plugged. It would idle but when you revved it up it would suck all the oil up in the air box and spit oil all over the engine.



that's what makes me think its the breather? building pressure in the crankcase cannot be good for the upper part of the motor. whats the air cleaner look like? is it FULL of oil? maybe it took on to much oil and there is still some in the air box somewhere or its still somewhere else down the line of the fuel track? there is a overflow line hooked to the carbs or whatever they are called on the EFI bikes. pull the plug on that and drain the excess oil out. to much oil in the cylinder could make the problems you are having....


----------



## steveo3318 (Jan 3, 2009)

when i say water that deep i mean water over the racks but not over the pod or in the vent lines.


----------



## steveo3318 (Jan 3, 2009)

I pulled the drain plug on the breather box on the creek and got all the oil out of the box with some dry towels, it still runs bad even with no oil in the box and the filter off, Yes it does have a little oil in the filter. Also something weird was when i pulled the plug to drain the small vent line none came out but it was clearly full in the box, Tried to blow through it and I could get any air through it. Also the duck bill on the bottom of the box is siliconed off. Its gotta be wet electrical. Also pulled the fill plug while it was running to make sure it didnt start running better, Never helped. Pressures are correct in the crank case. Almost like it jumps time under a load and starts popping and raising hell


----------



## steveo3318 (Jan 3, 2009)

Its almost running like a carbed bike when it gets water in the bowls. Thats the best way I can explain this lol. Is there a bowl on an EFI bike Throttle body I am not aware of lol


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

No bowls on efi, did it happen as soon as he went that deep or after


----------



## steveo3318 (Jan 3, 2009)

He says it happen a minute or two after he was that deep, I was behind him and could not tell when it started.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

MeanGreenMan said:


> One way to prevent this kind of problem is not to dunk the quad in water too deep.


BWAAHAHAHAHAH 

:haha:

you must have forgot for a second which forum you were on.......

:bigok: :bigok: :bigok:


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

take the snorks off and take it to the dealer no snrks on voided warranty i know some one that has done this before


----------



## steveo3318 (Jan 3, 2009)

holes are cut in the plastics now, the 2012 had to go through the fenders. Its not very easy to hide now lol


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> BWAAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> :haha:
> 
> ...


 
:haha: It says "Mudin..." , NOT "Sinkin..."
BWAAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

Has the engine oil been drained and checked for water contamination?
Has the cyl compression been checked?


----------



## Tonymarucio (May 7, 2011)

steveo3318 said:


> I pulled the drain plug on the breather box on the creek and got all the oil out of the box with some dry towels, it still runs bad even with no oil in the box and the filter off, Yes it does have a little oil in the filter. Also something weird was when i pulled the plug to drain the small vent line none came out but it was clearly full in the box, Tried to blow through it and I could get any air through it. Also the duck bill on the bottom of the box is siliconed off. Its gotta be wet electrical. Also pulled the fill plug while it was running to make sure it didnt start running better, Never helped. Pressures are correct in the crank case. Almost like it jumps time under a load and starts popping and raising hell


Sry to hijack dude but that duck bill I'm going to snork my bike can I plug that hole??


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes.


----------



## 05BRUTEON29.5 (Dec 8, 2010)

check ur vent lines to the tank can be clogged or fell off bc i had the same prob wouldnt go over 12 mph and tached out ran like **** and burnt gas like it wasnt anything...


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> BWAAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> :haha:
> 
> ...




HAHA! i thought the exact same thing


----------



## steveo3318 (Jan 3, 2009)

rubiconrider said:


> HAHA! i thought the exact same thing


are yall referring to something I have said or someone else has said, I am lost with the whole (thought you was on a different forum)???


----------



## 05BRUTEON29.5 (Dec 8, 2010)

check ur tank lines if it isnt getting air it wont work right it get to much it will think its to the floor and pour fuel through...


----------



## steveo3318 (Jan 3, 2009)

We will check the vent lines again, The oil is perfect like the day off the show room floor. Thanks guys for all the replys


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

steveo3318 said:


> are yall referring to something I have said or someone else has said, I am lost with the whole (thought you was on a different forum)???


They are picking on what I wrote earlier. You've got confused by some people who have nothing better to say other than picking on other people's post. 

Since the problem happened right after sinking the quad, check for water in fuel tank, throttle body, etc. The fuel pump (in the fuel tank) has a filter at the bottom and check that as well for any obvious clogging. Water/debris might have entered into the fuel tank as well and clogging up the filter resulting in decreased fuel flow rate. Also check the TPS setting (either voltage or ohm reading). Water can get inside both the connector and sometimes (but rarely) the sensor itself. The TPS can be adjusted by rotating it slightly after loosening the screw. It should read about 550 ohms at idle rpm.


----------



## steveo3318 (Jan 3, 2009)

Well word on the street is it popped a head gasket, so the dealer says, And they are going to warranty it, because it had no traces of being sank, Which it wasn't. Anyone know how it could of popped a head gasket that quick,, It wasn't hot at all.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

if it is man made it can and will break sooner or later


----------



## Tonymarucio (May 7, 2011)

My brute poped a head gasket at 100 hour and I don't ride that hard was just trail riding then she went.


----------

